# Shades of gray



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Spectra-Ply with turquoise InLace and silver colored band. LOUD and highpitched to reach out there!
























$22 to anywhere in the US and I'll pay the postage.
Thanks for look'n!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the colors!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks real good Weasel!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks. This call is sold!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That turquoise is awesome on that color call. Nice work !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one sweet call Weasel !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That was nice! Like the inlay...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. More will be coming.


----------

